# 3D stuff



## anton980 (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi everyone!  I wanted to put up a couple of images for critique.  I am not very good at interior decoration, so whatever input will be helpful  

Sorry about the quality of this image, it's a preview 






And this one





Thanks!

Anton


----------



## Andrea K (Jan 16, 2005)

i really like the second one

p.s. (i also like the liberty towers in the back   philly!)


----------



## Karalee (Jan 16, 2005)

I hear you saying your not good at interior design, but it looks like something Id see in a magazine!


----------



## Andrea K (Jan 16, 2005)

o sry i couldnt critique ur designs because i know less about interior design than i do about photography and i know little about photography


----------



## anton980 (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks guys!  Your comments help build confidence!  Here's another image.  It's finished, no critique needed.  Just sharing


----------



## Corry (Jan 16, 2005)

Very nice!  Only thing that bugs me is on the first one...the ceiling lamps...if you look at the ceiling it looks like there is light coming from them, but that actual light looks like it's off.  Great job though!  Way better than I could ever do!  I watch my boyfriend do similar stuff (he's going into graphic design) and I am just dumbfounded.  I would love to be able to do stuff like that, but I don't think I'm smart enough to learn it.  It looks SO complicated!


----------



## anton980 (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks!  You're right about the lights, I'll definately have to fix that tomorrow.  So your boyfriend does 3D graphics/animation as well?  These projects will probably end up as walkthrough animations at some point


----------



## Corry (Jan 16, 2005)

I was gonna ask about the walkthrough type thing...if you were into that.  See, what my bf plans on doing for a living is design video games.  He's currently making a map for ....I think it's Doom 3 (he may have changed that)...when he's done with it, and it's up and running I'll have to post a link or something, so y'all can test his level!


----------



## anton980 (Jan 16, 2005)

Sounds good!  A lot of my friends from my former school are into that, actually.  I'm more into high-polygon stuff, not suiteable for video games (yet).  But send him my best regards and wish him luck!  It's very hard to get anywhere in this field, unfortunately, but I hope he will have no problems!


----------



## anton980 (Jan 16, 2005)

Hello again!  Here's a little animation I did a while ago.  Just as a test..  it has a few problems, but I wanted to show it anyways   Hope you have Divx!

http://antonarknipov.home.comcast.net/WIP/Chess.avi

Anton


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 17, 2005)

anton980 said:
			
		

> Hello again! Here's a little animation I did a while ago. Just as a test.. it has a few problems, but I wanted to show it anyways  Hope you have Divx!
> 
> http://antonarknipov.home.comcast.net/WIP/Chess.avi
> 
> Anton


 
Cool stuff, I used to use lightwave but now I'm looking at learning 3ds Max 6


----------



## anton980 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi again, and thanks!   All of these images were created with 3D Studio Max.  Here's an older animation I dug up on my hard drive yesterday.  Also Divx...

http://site254.webhost4life.com/blackcloud77/FinalLogo.avi

Anton


----------

